# First Cheese Smoke



## roller (Sep 21, 2012)

food 007.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 21, 2012






Did my first cheese smoke alstnight. Do not know why I wated so long to do this.Out side temp was 65* inside smoker temp was 69*. Smoked the cheese for 2.5 hrs per Gary`s advise. Now the wait...Thanks for looking..













food 006.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 21, 2012


















food 009.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 21, 2012


















food 010.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 21, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2012)

I have not done Cheese in a long time but I got to get some now that the outside temps are perfect. Looks like you had a great run. The wait is long but I can attest to how much better it is the longer you wait. If you decide you like it, next time do a lot. I was blown away by how long it keeps under refrigeration. I had a piece in a Ziplock bag get lost in the refer and was great 3 months later. There are posts of guys that have it keep for years!...JJ


----------



## sound1 (Sep 21, 2012)

My wife says the Pepper Jack is my favorite.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2012)

Sound1 said:


> My wife says the Pepper Jack is my favorite.


 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry to laugh but...Did you forget which you like best!?!...JJ


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks guys...can`t wait to try it..


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like it came out great. Now the wait is on


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 21, 2012)

Well done my friend.


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2012)

nepas said:


> Well done my friend.





Scarbelly said:


> Looks like it came out great. Now the wait is on


Thanks guys and the wait will be a long one...because I have to look at it everytime I open the frig door...


----------



## driedstick (Sep 21, 2012)

Lookin good what flavor of wood did you smoke with apple chery pit masters blend or what I'm doing some tonight also.


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Lookin good what flavor of wood did you smoke with apple chery pit masters blend or what I'm doing some tonight also.


Thanks I used Hickory Pellets and smoked for 2.5 hrs ..


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks outstanding! The wait is the killer...so now I smoke some when I get down to 2-3 packages so it's mellowed out when I run out!


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2012)

Some of this cheese that I have looked at is real expensive..


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2012)

That is the fun - trying new stuff


----------

